# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ثبت نام در کنکور >  کنکور مجدد یا ادامه تحصیل در رشته بهداشت

## MAHSA.ETZ

سلام دوستان وقت بخیر‌.من ۲۸سالمه و لیسانس بهداشت محیطم دوماهه تصمیم گرفتم دوباره بخونم واسه کنکور تجربی.تقریبا ۱ماه هم خوب خوندم ولی از ماه دوم متاسفانه درگیری های روحی باعث شد انگیزم تضعیف بشه‌.میخوام نظر شما رو دراین باره بدونم.کارم درسته که بعد از اینهمه سال و باوجود اینکه در درس ریاضی وفیزیک تقریبا صفر هستم به پزشکی فکر کنم؟

----------


## darkino

دوست عزیز منم متولد 62 هستم و لیسانس محیط زیست خیلی سالم هست از درس دور بودم میخام کنکور 98 شرکت کنم منم همه درسا صفر هستم وبه پرستاری همیشه علاقه داشتم یک سال میخام تلاشمو بکنم که بعدا حسرت نخورم به نظر من ارزش داره

----------


## hosen

سلام. فقط یکبار حق تحصیل رایگان رو دارید اگه قبلا لیسانس تون رو در دانشگاه دولتی روزانه خوندید مجددا نمیتونید رزوانه بخونید. 
البته دوستان اطلاعاتشون از من بیشتره.

دوما ارزش نداره. وقتی رتبه 34000 میاد با سهمیه میشه 300 و پزشکی میخونه شما باید هم با خودت بجنگی هم با کنکور و هم با این سهمیه یی ها.

----------


## ehsan7777777

دوست عزیز ممنوعیت تحصیل  به صورت روزانه ی کسایی که توی مقطع لیسانس از امکانات دولتی استفاده کردن ، رو دیوان عدالت اداری خیلی وقته که برداشته ... 

رو این حساب نگران این نباش که مثلا رتبه ی خوب بیاری ولی اجازه ی انتخاب رشته های روزانه ی تجربی رو بهت ندن ... 

(خواهشا اعضا دقت کنن ، وقتی که دارن یه بنده خدایی رو راهنمایی می کنن ، اگه چیزی نمیدونن ، راهنمایی غلط به افراد ندن ، شاید طرف مقابلتون صد در صد میخواد روی حرف شما حساب باز کنه و کلا مسیر زندگیش با صحبت شما عوض شه ... )

----------


## MAHSA.ETZ

> دوست عزیز منم متولد 62 هستم و لیسانس محیط زیست خیلی سالم هست از درس دور بودم میخام کنکور 98 شرکت کنم منم همه درسا صفر هستم وبه پرستاری همیشه علاقه داشتم یک سال میخام تلاشمو بکنم که بعدا حسرت نخورم به نظر من ارزش داره


سپاس از شما.

----------


## MAHSA.ETZ

> سلام. فقط یکبار حق تحصیل رایگان رو دارید اگه قبلا لیسانس تون رو در دانشگاه دولتی روزانه خوندید مجددا نمیتونید رزوانه بخونید. 
> البته دوستان اطلاعاتشون از من بیشتره.
> 
> دوما ارزش نداره. وقتی رتبه 34000 میاد با سهمیه میشه 300 و پزشکی میخونه شما باید هم با خودت بجنگی هم با کنکور و هم با این سهمیه یی ها.


فکر نمیکنم اینطور باشه قوانین عوض شده؛ اگر هم شهریه بگیرن به اندازه پردیس شبانه یا ازاد نیس.ممنونم از توجه شما

----------


## MAHSA.ETZ

> شما تلاش خودتو بکن!
> همه اولش صفرن... یکی از دوستام که متولد 66 هم هست امسال رتبش زیر 500 شد...اگه بخوای میشه..


ممنونم از توجهتون دوست عزیز؛دلم میخواد حداقل  با ۱نفر از این افراد سخت کوش صحبت کنم و مشاوره بگیرم اگر امکانش باشه.

----------


## MAHSA.ETZ

> دوست عزیز ممنوعیت تحصیل  به صورت روزانه ی کسایی که توی مقطع لیسانس از امکانات دولتی استفاده کردن ، رو دیوان عدالت اداری خیلی وقته که برداشته ... 
> 
> رو این حساب نگران این نباش که مثلا رتبه ی خوب بیاری ولی اجازه ی انتخاب رشته های روزانه ی تجربی رو بهت ندن ... 
> 
> (خواهشا اعضا دقت کنن ، وقتی که دارن یه بنده خدایی رو راهنمایی می کنن ، اگه چیزی نمیدونن ، راهنمایی غلط به افراد ندن ، شاید طرف مقابلتون صد در صد میخواد روی حرف شما حساب باز کنه و کلا مسیر زندگیش با صحبت شما عوض شه ... )


سپاس از شما؛خودم هم همینطور فکر میکنم.

----------


## hadis980

منم ازمايشگاه تموم كردم ولي باز كنكور دادم
 دوباره كنكور بدي بهتره

----------


## Dr.Goodarzi

یک خانم متاهلي می شناسم با سن حدود 28 که یه فرزند هم دارن دوباره کنکور شرکت کرده بودن ،سال قبل شده بودن 15000 امسال رفتن به کتاب خونه و مشاوره درسی هم میرفتن و فقط با برنامه مشاور و ازموناش پیش میرفتن و امسال رتبه شد 5000 با زیست 69.5 ،
شدنش میشه ،یه مشاور بگیرید و باهاش کار کنید ،ولی تاکید میکنم یه مشاور درست حسابی نه اینکه مطلقا معروف باشه ! یکی که هم برنامه بده هم منابع بگه هم آزمون بگیره .
موفق باشید

----------

